# 4TH ANNUAL CY WOODS FFA CRAWFISH BOIL!!



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

4TH ANNUAL CY WOODS FFA CRAWFISH BOIL!!
Come on out...no beer or alcohol will be allowed because it will be held on school property

but come on out and help cy woods ffa i am not a student there but alumini..i was the first graduating class at cy woods

PROCEDES BENIFFIT CY WOODS FFA BOOSTER CLUB SCHOLARSHIP FUND


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

TTT..the price is now $15..but please keep in mind this is a fundraiser!!!


----------

